# interesting video on COLOR



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/beau-lotto/optical-illusions_b_2139341.html?icid=maing-grid7%7Cmaing5%7Cdl5%7Csec1_lnk1%26pLid%3D235701


----------



## gill2009 (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting that...verrrry interesting x


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

I liked good show.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Saved to 'favorites' and hope to remember to check back for new show.


----------



## ClaireK65 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

